# Magazines pike fishing in USA



## Adriano (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello friends.

Do there exist in USA magazines specializing in the sports fishing of the pike and other species predators?

Of being like that: might you to give me the directions of these magazines?

Greetings.

Adriano


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Esox Angler magazine is a great mag, specializing in mainly pike and musky and a tad bit on walleyes.Check out their web site at esoxangler.com


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Musky Hunter magazine is also another. http://www.muskyhunter.com/

They have a good magazine specializing in mostly musky fishing with a few articles on Northern Pike.


----------



## Adriano (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you very much to the two.

What is the magazine on this more popular topic at national level?

Greetings.

Adriano


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The only other mag that I am aware of that touches on musky and pike is the in-fisherman. Though they do not talk just musky/pike. IMHO esox angler mag is a bad one. More of a I did this at one time when the moon was blue and the fire flies were eating worm wood did this work. That mag is more of a "at one time" or "this worked once" than actually gives relivent advice. Pluse they have put walleyes now into the mag sice they were running out of things to publish. Musky hunter was the best I seen. They are more of a to do this and why it works. As far as I can remember musky hunter is a monthly mag and esox angler is a bi-monthly mag.


----------

